# Empalmar cables cortados, tipo rj45 con seguridad



## echostardigital (Ago 4, 2016)

Hola, os posteo aqui el problema por que tampoco he dado con la seccion indicada,
el caso que tenemos un familiar dependiente, y disponiamos de una cama adaptada
la tipica cama con el mando como en los hospitales que se levanta de dos posiciones etc etc
el problema es que de ese mando al motor de la cama por asi decirlo lleva unos 8 o 10 cables del tamaño de los cables rj45, y el gato se nos ha metido por debajo y se ha comido todo el cable, ahora me toca empalmarlo, pero no encuentro regletas para este tamaño tan fino de cables, pase por una tienda de electronica pequeñita y tampoco estuvo por darme una solucion concreta

Me podeis ayudar ?

Muchas gracias


----------



## ruben90 (Ago 4, 2016)

*Puedes soldar los cables y colocarle plástico termocontraible de 1mm,*





*También existen los conectores UY,*


----------



## echostardigital (Ago 4, 2016)

Mil gracias por tu respuesta, se me da bien soldar, pero voy a usar la opcion 2, los conectores
que ademas ahora que los has puesto me sonaba haberlos visto ya.

Gracias por todo.


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 4, 2016)

ruben90 dijo:


> *Puedes soldar los cables y colocarle plástico termocontraible de 1mm,*
> http://g01.a.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1TQQZ...stimiento-de-plástico-tubo-retráctil-tubo.jpg
> *También existen los conectores UY,*
> http://g04.a.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1FDO3...UY2-K2-cable-conector-de-calidad-superior.jpg



Pero es importante mantener ese trenzado que trae cada par, y no como en la segunda imagen, en que la sección *"peinada"* es demasiado larga.


----------



## echostardigital (Ago 5, 2016)

Gracias por la respuesta, pero no es cable de red, son cables normales


----------



## elchelo123 (Ago 9, 2016)

Otra opción podria ser ponchar las puntas con conector rj45 macho y hembra y simplemente conectar.


----------

